# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Fjalet dhe shprehjet me te cilat njeriu komunikon me kafshet shtepiake

## DYDRINAS

Popujt te ndryshem kane fjale dhe shprehje te ndryshme, permes te cilave ata komunikojne me kafshet, i therrasin, i urdherojne, i largojne etj etj.

Si komunikojne shqiptaret e krahinave te ndryshme me kafshet shtepiake?
Po popujt fqinje? 
Po popujt e tjere me larg nesh per ata qe kane mundesi?
Mendoj se komunikimi me kafshet shtepiake eshte ndoshta nje celes per te pare afersite gjuhesore e afersi te tjera te popujve rreth nesh.

----------


## Kreksi

Pershendetje Dydrinas, tema eshte e rendesishme, te uroj per fillim....

Mendoj se eshte dashur qe te jepni se paku dy tre shembuj ne menyre qe lexuesi te orjentohejme lehte ku ndoshta do i bie ndermend  nga feminija se shumica tani jane bere qytetar...

shendet

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nje dite i pyeta disa kurde se si e urdheroni gomarin dhe ata m'u pergjigjen "HOSH".

----------


## Dorontina

deshta te flas per qennin por kam te flas edhe per gomarin.

shqiptaret gomarin e kan shtazen per nji shembull te keq, kryeneq,trrulan i ngul komt si gomari ne lloq etj etj
une ju them diqka tjeter, ne belgjik ne nji komune ta brukselit gomari asht si simbol i kesaj komune se njerzit kan punu me gomar ne nji kohê dhe e festojne diten e gomarit e me ka intersu mjaft me dit pse e dojn gomarin.
Per qudi gomari nuk asht krueneq aspak por e din rrzikun dhe kur nuk e beson veten nuk ec perpara.
gomari don memarr metmirê e me te keq hiq se don.

pra gomari nuk qenka kryeneq por veshtrues i madh, kur nuk beson hup ec perpara.

Qeni,
ne cilen gjuh ti folsh pergjigjet qeni edhe me gjeste .
une qenve te medhej i frigohem nuk i du dhe nuk me afrohen kurr

perkundrazi qent e vegjel shum i du e pa i njoft me gjuhen dhe me cillen rreth meje, sot kur dola nga librarija , qeni i tyne me erdhi deri ne kerr, mezi e mur pronari nuk deshti te hyn ne shtepi, ai me tha e para her qe me ban keshtu.I thash e ka pa qe e deshta, jemi marr vesh me telepati...ai tha me mbyt gruja me i humb ky qen .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jul-linda

Macokun qe kemi te shpia smerr vesh shqip foli gjith diten po deshe i themi eja nuk leviz fare  sa i themi komm vjen me vrap , mbase eshte nazist ...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## land

nje shembull.kam nje mace shume te bukur ne shtepi,i kam folur gjithmone italisht dhe ju bindet gjithmone urdhrave.nganjehere kam provuar ti flas shqip,shkon ne konfuzion,nuk kupton asgje...........mos qeshni,kafshet mesohen me gjuhen me te cilen ju flet.

----------


## alibaba

Përrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-tik-tik-tik

Kujt i thojna kshtu nmujshi me ditun?

----------


## Zëu_s

> Përrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-tik-tik-tik
> 
> Kujt i thojna kshtu nmujshi me ditun?


a knusit a pules ?  :buzeqeshje: 


-------------------------------


qent e di qe i thrrasin me:  kuci kuci kuci ....
ndersa i perzene me: çup

macat i thrrasin me: mac mac mac ...
ndersa i perzene me: pist

e per tjerat se di

----------


## YlliRiaN

> nje shembull.kam nje mace shume te bukur ne shtepi,i kam folur gjithmone italisht dhe ju bindet gjithmone urdhrave.nganjehere kam provuar ti flas shqip,shkon ne konfuzion,nuk kupton asgje...........mos qeshni,kafshet mesohen me gjuhen me te cilen ju flet.


Eshte shume nje gje e vertet kete qe thua King se me te vertet kete gje kam vrejtur edhe une tek qente dhe macet pasi kam jetuar per nje kohe te shkurter  ne Danimarke dhe nese e thirrje macen me gjuhen tone te komunikimt me macen siq eshte fjala "mac mac"  nje mend nuk reagonte aspak si ne tokat shqipatare po ta therras do te vjen menjehre 
Nuk eshte qesharake kjo qe the King te gjitha kafshet kane zhvilluar instiktete te ndryshme ne varesi prej vendi se ku jetojne  :perqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

> e per tjerat se di


A nuk po të kujtohet, qysh i tremshum lopët  :perqeshje: 

Xekërr bal, xekërr bal, xekërr bal, jav shtishum xekrrat hahahaha  :perqeshje:

----------


## morrison

> sot kur dola nga librarija , qeni i tyne me erdhi deri ne kerr, mezi e mur pronari nuk deshti te hyn ne shtepi, ai me tha e para her qe me ban keshtu.I thash e ka pa qe e deshta, jemi marr vesh me telepati...ai tha me mbyt gruja me i humb ky qen ....


Doruntina ta them pa te keq, por ku je ne ditet e ciklit te gjith qent qe te kalojne afer te ngjiten e nuk te shqiten, ta them thjesh qe ta kesh parasysh... Eshte per te qeshur, por me ka ndodhur me nje vajze kur dolem per te ngrene. Na u ngjit nje qen nga mbrapa dhe nuk na shqitej, desh u fut ne restorant me ne po te mos e kish perzene kamarieri me shkelma. Sado qe i thoshim ik ai marzallah. Vajza qe ish me mua me thoshte "mos u lodh kot por lere se ta shpjegoj pastaj" dhe qeshte me mua qe mundohesha me kot. Po linim kokrren e namit se ishte nje qen rrugesh zgjebarak... nejse ekziston edhe mundesia thjesht ti kesh pelqyer dhe ka dasht te luaj me ty.

----------


## alibaba

> a knusit a pules ?


Pulës.....

----------


## morrison

Ne shqiperin e jugut gomarit per te ndalyar i thone "Y yyyyy". shpesh here e perdorin dhe me njeri tjerin......

----------


## Zëu_s

> A nuk po të kujtohet, qysh i tremshum lopët 
> 
> Xekërr bal, xekërr bal, xekërr bal, jav shtishum xekrrat hahahaha


hahhahahahahhahaha

He medet per neve, vallahi i pasna harrue kto more dreq (se jam kan i vogel) e tash mi solle ner men edhe do tjera  :buzeqeshje: 

ashtu xekërrrrr ia bajshmi lopve t'kojshive qe me iu ik lopt e me ngah ata mas tyne hahahahaha

----------


## Zëu_s

> Ne shqiperin e jugut gomarit per te ndalyar i thone "Y yyyyy". shpesh here e perdorin dhe me njeri tjerin......


Ndersa na ne veri e qonim doren te brezi dhe i thonim:_ "O magar, a po nalesh ti vet, a po t'nali une"._

pak shaka, se te ne per ti ndalur kuajt, lopet etj. iu thone _hooooo_ 
(gomar ne regjionin tone nuk kan ruajtur, kan rujatur vetem kuaj)

ndersa per te hecur iu thone _hajt_ dhe _hec_

_hajt Laro, djathtas Balo, majtas Kuqeshë, hoooo Brithyme, hooooo bre se ta theva edhe tjetrin bri_  :perqeshje: 


besa per ti thirrur i thrrasin me teper ne emer, 
p.sh. ne e kemi patur nje Qen dhe e qunim Xheki (Xheki Qeni  :ngerdheshje: ), dhe e thirrnim xheki, xheki, xheki, ose kuci kuci kuci, ose kut kut kut ose kuc kuc kuc, qysh na vike ma leht per momentin...

----------


## alnosa

> Ndersa na ne veri e qonim doren te brezi dhe i thonim:_ "O magar, a po nalesh ti vet, a po t'nali une"._
> 
> pak shaka, se te ne per ti ndalur kuajt, lopet etj. iu thone _hooooo_ 
> (gomar ne regjionin tone nuk kan ruajtur, shqiptaret kan rujatur vetem kuaj)
> 
> ndersa per te hecur iu thone _hajt_ dhe _hec_
> 
> _hajt Laro, djathtas Balo, majtas Kuqeshë, hoooo Brithyme, hooooo bre se ta theva edhe tjetrin bri_ 
> 
> ...


O Zeus te marte dreqi te marte ,a nuk flene gjume ti apo i je futur fshatit me koke,
e po kujton vitet e rinise .
Une shkrihem me te qeshur kur perdorni fjalen BALO .Une gjithmone se i thone qenit e ti po i thoke lopes .

Qeni ishte i forte si Xheki chen ?!

----------


## Zëu_s

> O Zeus te marte dreqi te marte ,a nuk flene gjume ti apo i je futur fshatit me koke,
> e po kujton vitet e rinise .
> Une shkrihem me te qeshur kur perdorni fjalen BALO .Une gjithmone se i thone qenit e ti po i thoke lopes .
> 
> Qeni ishte i forte si Xheki chen ?!


Dydrinasi dhe Alibaba i kan fajet, se mi rikujtuan disa gjera te mira nga femijeria, qe i kisha harruar, se fatkeqsisht eshte bere nje kohe e gjate qe po na shkelin kembet vetem ne asfalt.

Ndersa une shkrihem se qeshuri kur ndegjoj qe dikush  i thot qenit _Balo_ hahhahaha

_Balo_ iu thuhet atyre kafsheve qe kan vetem nje ngjyre (p.sh. te zeze) dhe e kan nje baloshë ne balle

Lopve te zeza me nje lare te bardhe ne balle i thone _Balë_, ndersa kalit te zi me nje lare te bardhe ne balle i thone _Balosh_

e qenve te zi me lare te bardhe se di si i thone lol, ndoshta Balkuc lol


Ti po e zen hajgare kete, por me t'vertet per arsye te Jackie Chan-it ia patem lene emrin Xheki, se ka qene dreqi shum i levizshem dhe i fort, por dikur u lazdrua, rrinte veq te kuqka e kojshiut pisi. lol

----------


## alnosa

Tani e mora vesh .Une keshtu kafshe nuk kam pasur ,s'kam jetuar ne  shtepi private si ju ,por gjyshja ime mbante ca pula se kishte shtepi te veten edhe e mbaj mend qe ju thoshte per ti perzene se i afroheshin dhe donin te hynin brenda ne shtepi  me shu shu .Eh vite te shkuara !!

----------


## Zëu_s

> Tani e mora vesh .Une keshtu kafshe nuk kam pasur ,s'kam jetuar ne  shtepi private si ju ,por gjyshja ime mbante ca pula se kishte shtepi te veten edhe e mbaj mend qe ju thoshte per ti perzene se i afroheshin dhe donin te hynin brenda ne shtepi  me shu shu .Eh vite te shkuara !!


Eh te ne pulave per ti larguar iu thon _ish ish_

ndersa per ti thirrur ashtu siç tha Alibaba me lart ...

----------


## alibaba

> ashtu xekërrrrr ia bajshmi lopve t'kojshive qe me iu ik lopt e me ngah ata mas tyne hahahahaha


Më kujtohet kur erdh ni magjup me kerr e me kali me shit dru. Edhe mu tek me ja trem kalin, jam kan i vogël atëher, e t'i piskas nja tri katër herë "hajt hajt hajt", e kerri i shprazt se drut veç i kishin shpraz, edhe e merr kali turrin e s'din mu nal teposhtë. E t'ja nis magjupi me nga mas kalit, e sun e zajke me kajt nanën, e shkoj poget kogja larg, e tani zaher ka pritue me kthye e nuk erdh ma. lol.

----------

